# The world needs an NT oligarchy



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Marsibil said:


> well shoot... I was just looking at the title and first page and thought, hm... the types don't really designate a whole lot, and then gave a super duper serious reply. OH well [punches self in face]


Look, THAT wouldn't happen if there was an NT oligarchy. Punching yourself in the face is irrational.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

1yesman9 said:


> An ENTJ to control the military and diplomatic affairs
> all assuming the entj doesn't go power crazy and exploit the in-exploitable political system with ??Te Powers??





Mikros said:


> That's like an assumption that you won't get wet while pissing into the wind.


Hmm... and what exactly are you trying to imply about us? 

:laughing:


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Augustus Caesar (INTJ) was by far the greatest national leader in human history. He did an awesome job fixing up ancient Rome. He created the Pax Romana (Roman Peace), an age of peace and prosperity which lasted 200 years. Augustus Caesar reigned until he died of old age, while many other Roman Emperors were assassinated after a few years time for sucking and being assholes. We need a lot of INTJ's to run governments and fix things up.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

YamahaMotors said:


> Augustus Caesar (INTJ) was by far the greatest national leader in human history. He did an awesome job fixing up ancient Rome. He created the Pax Romana (Roman Peace), an age of peace and prosperity which lasted 200 years. Augustus Caesar reigned until he died of old age, while many other Roman Emperors were assassinated after a few years time for sucking and being assholes. We need a lot of INTJ's to run governments and fix things up.


One story of an over successful INTJ doesn't make INTJ the perfect ruler. That is to assume the new INTJ will be as developed as Augustus and in the conditions to succeed as much.

The 4 NT types sounds alot better, to balance out each others weaknesses, assuming they can understand and respect each other's thoughts process...

Unfortunately, there's the problem of the entj just assuming complete power... with force. I don't think us INTJ, INTP or ENTP folk can do much when he locks us in a 4 way sword duel to the death. :bored:


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

1yesman9 said:


> The 4 NT types sounds alot better, to balance out each others weaknesses, assuming they can understand and respect each other's thoughts process...


We won't.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

The ways of the NT's can still be preserved via a republic. Why not NT law ruling over the land?



> Unfortunately, there's the problem of the entj just assuming complete power... with force.


They have Te. Show them a graph proving that another NT would fill a position better. Then the ENTJ can work his ass off to improve and fulfill tasks more effectively. His and the NT Republic's goals are then completed with the highest caliber :wink:


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

While I do applaud logic, I do think we need a couple of Feelers within the governmental infrastructure to prevent us from turning the world into something akin to Skynet :tongue:.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeezus said:


> Yes, we will need those laboring SJs to execute the vision of those who think and dream.


How arrogant, and wrong. This took about 2 minutes of looking.

Examples of SJ Thinkers/Creators/Dreamers: Thomas Hobbes, Sigmund Freud, Henry Ford, Marcus Aurelius 

tl;dr you are stupid


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

coy said:


> How arrogant, and wrong. This took about 2 minutes of looking.
> 
> Examples of SJ Thinkers/Creators/Dreamers: Thomas Hobbes, Sigmund Freud, Henry Ford, Marcus Aurelius
> 
> tl;dr you are stupid


Assuming the types of historical figures based on a couple of google searches as a means to discredit my underlying point with a couple of purported outliers is more stupid. Furthermore, I'm not saying anything that isn't axiomatically known to MBTI enthusiasts, been stated by Carl Jung himself or not already fundamentally established or logically inferred, if not stated outright in the MBTI system and its description of the various types/temperaments .


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeezus said:


> Assuming the types of historical figures based on a couple of google searches as a means to discredit my underlying point with a couple of purported outliers is more stupid. Furthermore, I'm not saying anything that isn't axiomatically known to MBTI enthusiasts, been stated by Carl Jung himself or not already fundamentally established or logically inferred, if not stated outright in the MBTI system and its description of the various types.


These were prominent and revolutionary thinkers in my opinion, that's why I cited them. You label them _purported_ outliers, but your own argument can be used against you: How many thinkers, philosophers, and creators have been inaccurately typed as xNTx solely because xNTx types tend to gravitate towards these fields of study? 

And you're not saying anything axiomatic, you're buying into stereotypes. Again, proving your stupidity.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

coy said:


> These were prominent and revolutionary thinkers in my opinion, that's why I cited them. You label them _purported_ outliers, but your own argument can be used against you: How many thinkers, philosophers, and creators have been inaccurately typed as xNTx solely because xNTx types tend to gravitate towards these fields of study?
> 
> And you're not saying anything axiomatic, you're buying into stereotypes. Again, proving your stupidity.


I never made the argument of typing any historical figure, and the stereotypes you're referring to are the logical deductions of the MBTI system. I don't think you should stereotype any particular person, but to say that SJ (in a general term) are best fit for executing another's plans is practically a statistical certainty, if we go by MBTI (which you should be, if you're on this site), and not some other psychological metric.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

This used to be such a fun, happy thread.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeezus said:


> I thought feelers were suppose to be nice.


Further proving how little you know about the MBTI system.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

The ENTJ might as well just rule the world on their own.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys, guys. While we're here arguing, the ENTJs are probably raising a military.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

All people who disagree with original concept are terrible at concepts


----------

